
RTC Roulette – like Chat Roulette but uses WebRTC - cmatthieu
http://blog.twelephone.com/post/54269654299/webrtc-chat-roulette
======
moomin
Like ChatRoulette, only you always get connected to someone with an interest
in nascent web standards.

~~~
unimpressive
I would pay money to have a chatroulette/omegle/etc that matched me up with
people I'd actually like to talk to.

~~~
cmatthieu
Stay tuned for an Expert Directory coming soon from Twelephone
([http://twelephone.com](http://twelephone.com))

------
flixic
Just had a chat, so it definitely works! Text chat area is missing, but
otherwise impressive.

Also, right now it's probably 90% HN users, that's a very interesting crowd to
meet randomly.

~~~
idrinkmusic
Yea, missing text chat but I'm glad someone did something like this.

------
cmatthieu
Thanks for your kind words! I wrote this app in approximately 6 hours using
Node.JS while at NodeConf. I do plan to improve upon it and welcome pull
requests. The code is available at
[https://github.com/twelephone/rtcroulette](https://github.com/twelephone/rtcroulette)

~~~
tracker1
Can't wait for the next nodeaz meetup... would be cool to get a demo on the
use of domains...

------
arcameron
Looks pretty cool :)

We recently added WebRTC to echoplexus
[https://chat.echoplex.us/](https://chat.echoplex.us/)
[https://github.com/qq99/echoplexus](https://github.com/qq99/echoplexus)

------
fycth
Similar project on Erlang:
[http://www.webrtcexample.com](http://www.webrtcexample.com)

Source codes:
[https://github.com/fycth/webrtcexample](https://github.com/fycth/webrtcexample)

------
claudod
Similar application (more game oriented) released few weeks ago for the
Jamendo Apps Contest:
[http://developer.jamendo.com/v3.0/app/4](http://developer.jamendo.com/v3.0/app/4)

------
sciurus
It's great to see cool stuff being built on Phono! I'm not a javascript
developer by any means, but when I tried to write a few voice and text chat
demos, Phono made it a piece of cake. I didn't play with the WebRTC support,
but I see it keeps improving at a rapid pace, e.g.
[http://blog.phono.com/2013/02/05/phono-0-6-is-here-with-
webr...](http://blog.phono.com/2013/02/05/phono-0-6-is-here-with-webrtc/) and
[http://blog.phono.com/2013/06/25/phono-now-with-firefox-
and-...](http://blog.phono.com/2013/06/25/phono-now-with-firefox-and-opus/)

(Full disclosure: I used to work for Voxeo Labs)

------
sippndipp
Hehe... It's trending on HN, but no one picks up the phone. Trying it for 3
minutes :-)

------
unimpressive
Has anybody gotten this to work yet? (The comments below imply nobody has.)

EDIT: Yeah it works, just keep pressing "roulette".

FEATURE REQUEST: I would really like a mic testing function. I can't tell if
it's working or not.

~~~
idrinkmusic
Yea, I just talked to someone in Lithuania! It was exciting to see someone
that read hacker news as I know no other person who reads it too.

That was my only successful attempt. Now I keep trying but the call doesn't go
through.

~~~
flixic
Hello, that was me!

~~~
idrinkmusic
Haha, nice! Now you can show me your work :)

------
tocomment
So could something like this replace Skype someday?

~~~
frik
yes. but Microsoft has proposed a different protocol that is based on Skype
technology ideas: [http://html5labs.interoperabilitybridges.com/cu-rtc-
web/cu-r...](http://html5labs.interoperabilitybridges.com/cu-rtc-web/cu-rtc-
web.htm)

Google and Mozilla are pushing the WebRTC:
[http://www.webrtc.org/](http://www.webrtc.org/)

~~~
josh2600
Skype has two things WebRTC lacks:

A directory

And

Signaling

Without those things it's hard to compete with Skype or the PSTN.

~~~
cmatthieu
Twelephone ([http://twelephone.com](http://twelephone.com)) uses Twitter as
its user directory and is almost at feature parity with Skype ;)

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
"Almost at feature parity" is kind of an outrageous claim... I just gave it a
try with a friend, and it was glitchy, our video was stretched out (on both
ends), there's a big "More" button that does nothing, no file transfers, no
screen sharing, not sure if conference calls are even supported, etc. If only
there were an open-source private version of Google Hangouts.

------
brokenparser
Looks neat but it's taking forever for someone else to join.

~~~
mmvvaa
Same here. cmatthieu, what use do you want to give to this?

------
frik
nice.

a bit offtopic: I am searching for a WebRTC server stack for Node.js or PHP
(libevent). I would like to host the STUN, ICE handling on my own server. The
only project I found that supports recent WebRTC API changes is
[https://github.com/priologic/easyrtc](https://github.com/priologic/easyrtc) .
Has someone tried it on a production environment, are there maybe better
alternatives?

~~~
cmatthieu
RTC Roulette was built with Phono v1.1 with WebRTC and SIP support -
[http://blog.phono.com/2013/06/25/phono-now-with-firefox-
and-...](http://blog.phono.com/2013/06/25/phono-now-with-firefox-and-opus/)

~~~
frik
Phono says "Sign Up for an API Key". It's a service, they provide just an SDK.

I am searching for open source alternatives that allow me to install the whole
WebRTC server software part on my own server. (for Node.js or PHP + libevent)

------
reledi
Impressive for a quick hack. Will you be polishing it?

~~~
cmatthieu
Yes, please tweet bug reports and feature ideas to
[http://twitter.com/rtcroulette](http://twitter.com/rtcroulette) or send us
pull requests at
[https://github.com/twelephone/rtcroulette](https://github.com/twelephone/rtcroulette)

------
Kilo-byte
Stuck at "Wait for someone else to join."

------
Caligula
Is it possible to try without twitter login?

~~~
sciurus
RTC Roulette doesn't ask for a twitter login.

------
nickcolley
Any reason why the aspect ratio is off?

~~~
cmatthieu
Yea, I'm stretching the remote video element. We could use a designer's help
to pretty this app up. The code is on GitHub at
[https://github.com/twelephone/rtcroulette](https://github.com/twelephone/rtcroulette)

------
randyrand
Well, now I have to put on a shirt.

